# Potty training



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

I have always trained mine outdoors. Ask your vet to be sure. I would hesitate to take a little pup to a dog park or well traveled dog walking area to minimize exposure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## petitpie (Nov 16, 2011)

I used puppy pads in a play pen for my mpoo. When she was able to go outside, she didn't have any problems with the transition.


----------



## msminnamouse (Nov 4, 2010)

The good thing about potty pads are that when you're ready to transition to outside only, you can set the pad down outside for your dog to learn that this is the new acceptable environment to go potty. And you can keep halving them to get your dog used to not needing one at all. It also helps to put pottying on cue. I like to say, "Go potty!". That way, you can lead them to where you want them to go, prompt them to go, and then reinforce.


----------

